# Gridlayout in BorderLayout



## andreas2000 (15. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne in die BorderLayout EAST Region mehrere Labels (Text Feld, Combo Box) untereinander anordenen , also ein GridLayout verwenden, wie kann ich die beiden layouts verknüpfen?

Danke,
Andreas.


----------



## RealHAZZARD (15. März 2006)

Servus.

Ich wüsste nicht wie das gehen sollte. Aber nimm doch einfach gleich das Gridbaglayout. Ist zwar etwas schwieriger, aber es kann dafür auch mehr. Und die Anordnung EAST gibts da auch...und noch ein paar mehr


----------



## schnuffie (15. März 2006)

Du erstellst ein neues Panel mit GridLayout als LayoutManager, dem Du Deine Komponenten hinzufügst und dieses Panel steckst Du in die "Ost"-Region Deines BorderLayouts.


----------

